# Playing Enemy Territory without NVIDIA possible?



## minimike (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi there,

On Laptops with i915 or radeon 9200 mobile video cards it is possible to play Enemy Territory? Currently I've a Laptop with FreeBSD 8.2 RELEASE AMD64. 3D runs fine I was able to start warsow but not Enemy Territory. It seems I've no 3D with Linux emulation. On my Desktop with a NVIDIA Card the game runs fine. Is there a workaround or should I try it with a fresh i386 install?

cheers
Darko


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2011)

3D acceleration via Direct Rendering does not work for linux apps (or 32-bit FreeBSD apps) on FreeBSD/amd64 with any of the open source drivers.  You can get acceleration via indirect rendering (AIGLX) but it will be slower than via direct rendering.

Adam


----------



## minimike (Aug 9, 2011)

But it would work guaranteed on an 32 bit FreeBSD? I ask before because I need a hole day for building the Ports


----------



## adamk (Aug 9, 2011)

I can make no guarantees.  Certainly the open source drivers support 3D acceleration of linux apps on FreeBSD/i386, but I can't make any promises about the playability of Enemy Territory.


----------

